
How Webshrinker works (ML-based domain categorization) - serenadns
https://www.dnsfilter.com/blog/webshrinker-website-categorization/
======
serenadns
Full disclosure, I wrote this and it's about our AI/ML engine at DNSFilter,
but I wrote this post to shed some light on how exactly Webshrinker works and
the way it's been programmed to categorize domains.

~~~
dang
Email hn@ycombinator.com if you want and I can give you some tips about how to
present this in a way the HN community is more likely to respond to.

